# Seabrook's got Sparring!!!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 13, 2006)

Jamie Seabrook and Marc Shay from the LTKKA 2006.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL3gWEYoxC8


----------



## SideWinderGX (Mar 27, 2007)

ive watched half of it so far, its pretty good. but why were they so reluctant to go in...just a different style? the only good blitz and use of agility was at 2:22, and a little bit more towards the end. nice form on the kicks also.

edit: sorry, i didnt know this was posted almost 6 months ago haha, my bad. dont flame me for bumping old topics =X


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2007)

No worries Sidewinder.  Bringing up old topics is allowed


----------



## SideWinderGX (Mar 27, 2007)

ok haha, thanks. wasnt sure about it =P


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 27, 2007)

SideWinderGX said:


> ive watched half of it so far, its pretty good. but why were they so reluctant to go in...just a different style?


 
Point-fighting is a completely different game then full-contact continuous fighting, hence the different strategy that Marc and I employed about when to enter. Both of us are continuous fighters but we weren't going to use that as an excuse not to compete.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2007)

Pretty good seabrook, how has the sparring been coming lately?


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 27, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Pretty good seabrook, how has the sparring been coming lately?


 
Lovin' it brother. 

I spar a minimum of two times weekly (as well as my students).


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2007)

Seabrook said:


> Lovin' it brother.
> 
> I spar a minimum of two times weekly (as well as my students).


 
yea me too aat least twice a week try to stay in with these younger guys but they are so much faster than I at this time but I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for them.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 27, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Jamie Seabrook and Marc Shay from the LTKKA 2006.
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL3gWEYoxC8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL3gWEYoxC8[/URL]


 
looks like olympic TKD sparring to me.  nothing but front wheel kicks with very little hand technique.


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 28, 2007)

Sapper6 said:


> looks like olympic TKD sparring to me. nothing but front wheel kicks with very little hand technique.


 
As per my post above, the fight would have looked different had the rules been continuous fighting.

Marc is a great fighter; you would have your hands full.


----------

